# 10 years from now....



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*10 years from now, my life would be....

10 years from now, I imagine I would be doing....

10 years from now, I hope that I would be ....*

We don't know what the future holds, but if you can see yourself 10 years from this time, what would it be?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

*10 years from now, my life would be.... *Pretty great I hope
* 
10 years from now, I imagine I would be doing.... *Some ecological or conservation research project deep in the African wilderness
* 
10 years from now, I hope that I would be .... *An Msc in Biology or some more specific field, working and making a difference.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

10 years from now, my life would be better.

10 years from now, I imagine I would be teaching for the money, and writing for my love of it.

10 years from now, I hope that I would still be alive!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

In ten years, I'll be definitely slowing down a lot, preparing to semi-retire, and hoping that I'll be healthy enough to enjoy my semi-retirement.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You don't know how many people have asked me this/these question(s). D: Colleges...
Since they're all about the same, I'll answer one:

*10 years from now, I hope that I would be ....* in a (small) orchestra, but also having a little flute studio, and playing solo recitals and at weddings, etc. And, married.


----------



## dandylion (Dec 9, 2010)

Ten years from now my life will probably be a memory. LOL


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

10 years from now, my life would be....slower.

10 years from now, I imagine I would be doing....fewer mundane tasks.

10 years from now, I hope that I would be ....retired and back in my illustration career, but on my own terms this time, and away from the stultifying daily torment of office existence.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well basically within the next 10 years I hope that I can successfully change my career (I've been studying to do that for the past few years, & am not long off finishing the degree). Most things hinge on this (yes, I've got all my eggs in the one basket, which has unfortunately been how I've tended to lead my life). I've been living in a kind of no man's land for some years now, I'd basically like to be in a more stable space by the time my next decade is out (that's assuming that I'll be alive, touch wood)...


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't the slightest idea, in all seriousness. I plan to keep my options open and take advantage of whatever I can to further my career, whatever that may be.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ideally I'll be retired in ten years, but if not at least I hope to be close to retirement. Then I will travel.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I hope to be Healthy, working in the Medical/Scientific Field again, Married and to have done some more travelling .


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

That is a good list. 

To mine, I should add that I will have become familiar with all the works of classical music that are likely to come up in conversation.


----------



## delallan (Jan 4, 2011)

10 years from now, my life will be wonderful; I suppose I will be retired from the career that I have enjoyed so much for the last twenty years.

10 years from now, I imagine I will be travelling with my wife on a more regular basis; creative writing on a more regular basis.

10 years from now, I hope that I will be healthy and happy, and enjoying my retirement.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

If I'm lucky, I'll likely be struggling to plant my own food.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ralfy said:


> If I'm lucky, I'll likely be struggling to plant my own food.


Sounds interesting. Enlighten me?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Sounds interesting. Enlighten me?


I read what Ralfy said as some sort of survivalist doomsday strategy.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*10 years from now, my life would be....*Hopefully, as fulfilling as it is now.

*10 years from now, I imagine I would be doing....*Either similar work for similar compensation, or work more in line with my college education all those decades ago... for a few dollars more.

*10 years from now, I hope that I would be ....*About a baker's half-dozen years away from retirement. On the other hand, my wife probably WILL be retired by that time. That'll be a phase of the marriage that I hope will be interesting in a _good _way.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Bayreuther Festspiele.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Bayreuther Festspiele.


Wow, that's a good goal. I hear it's a 10-year waiting list, and thousands of dollars, correct?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*If I can be forgiven the digression--*



Almaviva said:


> Wow, that's a good goal. I hear it's a 10-year waiting list, and thousands of dollars, correct?


Join a Wagner Society.

Heck, maybe even join more than one! 
[I've actually been thinking about adding another one to the one to which I currently belong.] 
Those groups have an allotment of annual tickets, and you can improve your odds of attending by belonging to one or more.

And in truth- no- I've never been there myself. (I'm actually fond of the old G.B. Shaw _bon mot_ that says "Wagnerism, like charity, begins at home.") But it's nice to know that I have some knowledge of the resources I could use to work to my advantage, should I ever decide to commit to the trip.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Wow, that's a good goal. I hear it's a 10-year waiting list, and thousands of dollars, correct?


Actually the prices are kept very reasonable: the best orchestra seats in the house are only $400, and the cheapest gallery seats (with obstructed views) about $30, hence the very high demand and 10-year waiting list.

I've looked into the Wagner Society method, you have to be a member for a few years before you can apply for tickets, which then can take about 3 years, so you're looking at about a 5 year wait. You also have to pay an annual membership fee ($45/year for Toronto).

But I understand that a hefty cash donation to the "Society of Friends of Bayreuth" will allow you to bypass all the waiting.


----------

